# Army basic, marines basic ever wonder whats different



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2012)

US Marine Corps Drill Instructor vs US Army Drill Sergeant - YouTube


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2012)

Navy basic was no walk in the park, I was running 5 miles a day before I went in and they'd PT us until I was ready to puke.  We were in a pretty tough Division though our Chief RDC was a SEAL and our other 2 RDC's were desperate to make E6 before we graduated.  They came down hard on us,but it was worth it we were one of the most award winning recruit divisions at Great Lakes NTC in its history.  One of our RDC's was nicknamed the rainmaker... He'd close all the windows in the barracks in August make us put on our sweats and pea coats and pt us until the humidity in the barracks formed condensation on the ceiling and it started to "rain".  Lots of yelling and berating.  My father was army and Navy and he said theres not much difference in boot, just more running in army and more swimming in Navy which makes sense.  Now Pre-BUDs that was a whole new level of punishment and ego checking...


----------



## ACRay (Jun 10, 2012)

Former Marine got to love it


----------



## LAM (Jun 10, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Navy basic was no walk in the park, I was running 5 miles a day before I went in and they'd PT us until I was ready to puke.  We were in a pretty tough Division though our Chief RDC was a SEAL and our other 2 RDC's were desperate to make E6 before we graduated.  They came down hard on us,but it was worth it we were one of the most award winning recruit divisions at Great Lakes NTC in its history.  One of our RDC's was nicknamed the rainmaker... He'd close all the windows in the barracks in August make us put on our sweats and pea coats and pt us until the humidity in the barracks formed condensation on the ceiling and it started to "rain".  Lots of yelling and berating.  My father was army and Navy and he said theres not much difference in boot, just more running in army and more swimming in Navy which makes sense.  Now Pre-BUDs that was a whole new level of punishment and ego checking...



there was a couple of company commanders that got relieved out in RTC san diego for having the company put on their rain gear and mashing them outside on the marching grinder when there was a weather alert.

my cc's went a different route they used psychological tricks on the company when somebody fucked up we only got mashed once during bootcamp.  like yours we were #1 come graduation time.  would love to find out what happened to those guys, one was a GMM1 and the other was a GMG1 both were up for chief and they had only been in for 6+ years.  no doubt they are both warrant officers by now.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 10, 2012)

God, Country, Corps


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 10, 2012)

That footage of the Marine DIs was def toned down! My DIs were def a lot more "hands on" with us lol. I got kicked in the ribs, butt stroked in the head and punched in the kidneys. And I was one of the good ones who they didn't fuck with that much! There were 3 shitbirds who got jacked up on a daily basis. One ended up getting med seped after our bulldog broke his arm.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been to several graduations at Parris Island and a couple Family Day's on Thursdays and it's something you need to see at least once in your life IMO.  The USMC DIs are so god damn locked and cocked and crisp they're amazing to watch.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I've been to several graduations at Parris Island and a couple Family Day's on Thursdays and it's something you need to see at least once in your life IMO.  The USMC DIs are so god damn locked and cocked and crisp they're amazing to watch.



Yeah its very impressive. No knock on the Army, but Marines take their training a lot more seriously.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 11, 2012)

A buddy of mine was in USMC basic on Mother's Day and the DI said who's recruiter said they could call their mother on Mother's Day?  He was one of the few who said the recruiter did so the DI had those who did yelling out the barracks window for their momma's for a half hour.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't watch the video, believe me, I know the difference..That shit was horrible! 

Semper Fi, devil dogs.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 11, 2012)

The army has four different basic training post the marines have two, we have a total of three brigades at each one the marines have one, we have over six battalions in each brigade the the marines have five, each of our battalions have five company's I believe the marines have one, when we fill we have 240 soldier, four platoons of 60, the marines have two platoons and fill only 160 I believe. The vide for the army was filmed at fort jackson, the softest basic in the army because it is co-Ed. Come on down to Benning and see if that teddy bear crap flies. My bro in law is is SgtMaj in the marine corps down at Paris island said we had the best well trained soldiers he had ever seen. See in our basic we teach them everything from combat patrols, at,y combatives, combat life savor, heavy weapons training, a 4 mile, 8 mile, 12 mile, and 16 mile final road march along with various other drill and ceremony and mounted and dismounted operations. The marines spend more time on drill and ceremony and discipline than we do and my hat is off to them for that but we produce soldiers who are ready to go out to the fight immediately. Marines have it right in taking much longer on discipline than us and gives me a chubby seing a DI crush them, but our missions are different along with the amount that is required of us to produce than theirs. We are equally strong and needed and I love my fellow sempi bros.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> The army has four different basic training post the marines have two, we have a total of three brigades at each one the marines have one, we have over six battalions in each brigade the the marines have five, each of our battalions have five company's I believe the marines have one, when we fill we have 240 soldier, four platoons of 60, the marines have two platoons and fill only 160 I believe. The vide for the army was filmed at fort jackson, the softest basic in the army because it is co-Ed. Come on down to Benning and see if that teddy bear crap flies. My bro in law is is SgtMaj in the marine corps down at Paris island said we had the best well trained soldiers he had ever seen. See in our basic we teach them everything from combat patrols, at,y combatives, combat life savor, heavy weapons training, a 4 mile, 8 mile, 12 mile, and 16 mile final road march along with various other drill and ceremony and mounted and dismounted operations. The marines spend more time on drill and ceremony and discipline than we do and my hat is off to them for that but we produce soldiers who are ready to go out to the fight immediately. Marines have it right in taking much longer on discipline than us and gives me a chubby seing a DI crush them, but our missions are different along with the amount that is required of us to produce than theirs. We are equally strong and needed and I love my fellow sempi bros.



I have to disagree with you about Marines not being ready for combat right out of training. We have a 13 week boot vs your 9 week basic. We get way more range time in than you and to compare the difficulty levels as far as physical demands and metal fatigue are obv WAY harder on Marines. Do we spend A LOT of time on drill and ceremony? Yes. And that training is a fundamental for everything we do as Marines. It teaches/demands perfection. We also have a much harder academics course. We HAD to memorize the Marine Corp handbook word for word. We were tested on it in classroom settings all through first phase. We also had a swimming test. 
And IF you make it through boot, you go to the School of Infantry for 8 weeks of combat and weapons training. So after 21 weeks of training you go into the Fleet and get even more training from your unit. So I would say a Marine out of training is more combat ready than a Soldier. 

One last thing, the Army has like 1.5 million active duty? The Marines have about 150,000. The Army has HUGE budget. Marines get the scraps and hand me downs go go along with our pathetic budget that the Navy hands down to us. You pick up rank WAY faster in the Army. I`ve seen 5 year E-6s. In the Marines, you`ll be lucky to pick up E-5 by the end of 8 years. 

But at least you`re not the Air Force! lol.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> I didn't watch the video, believe me, I know the difference..That shit was horrible!
> 
> Semper Fi, devil dogs.



Dude, how many times did you day dream about escaping? LOL!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 11, 2012)

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> Work smarter, not harder.



Whenever someone asks me if they should join the military I tell them NO! lol And then I say, "If you`re going to join, join the Air Force". They have the best life and the most focus on education. 

My family told me to join anything BUT the Marines. I think you have to just know you want to be a Marine. No one can tell you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Whenever someone asks me if they should join the military I tell them NO! lol And then I say, "If you`re going to join, join the Air Force". They have the best life and the most focus on education.
> 
> My family told me to join anything BUT the Marines. I think you have to just know you want to be a Marine. No one can tell you.



That's what I was always told:  If you want a chance to kill people for a few years, become a Marine. If you want be a lifer, join the Air Force.

I had a buddy join the AF out of HS and he said boot camp was 7-5 and the they got to shoot pool in the evenings and drink Cokes from the soda machine.  Said something about doing sit ups to a record as part of their final PT exam.  

One of the guys I went to HS with went to Central America for a humanitarian mission as a LT early on in his USMC career.  It was a joint venture with the AF and he said the AF showed up with tents with air conditioning and had an entire fucking gym out in the middle of this jungle they were in.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I have to disagree with you about Marines not being ready for combat right out of training. We have a 13 week boot vs your 9 week basic. We get way more range time in than you and to compare the difficulty levels as far as physical demands and metal fatigue are obv WAY harder on Marines. Do we spend A LOT of time on drill and ceremony? Yes. And that training is a fundamental for everything we do as Marines. It teaches/demands perfection. We also have a much harder academics course. We HAD to memorize the Marine Corp handbook word for word. We were tested on it in classroom settings all through first phase. We also had a swimming test.
> And IF you make it through boot, you go to the School of Infantry for 8 weeks of combat and weapons training. So after 21 weeks of training you go into the Fleet and get even more training from your unit. So I would say a Marine out of training is more combat ready than a Soldier.
> 
> One last thing, the Army has like 1.5 million active duty? The Marines have about 150,000. The Army has HUGE budget. Marines get the scraps and hand me downs go go along with our pathetic budget that the Navy hands down to us. You pick up rank WAY faster in the Army. I`ve seen 5 year E-6s. In the Marines, you`ll be lucky to pick up E-5 by the end of 8 years.
> ...



That's really unusual to meet someone that has gone thorugh both Army and Marine basic training. Not to mention Infantry School for both. The Army has 560,000 active duty compared to the Marines 200,000. The Marines are funded through table scraps? You sound like a private whining about shit you know nothing about. It is not typical for a Soldier to make E-6 in 5 years. You have to be incredibly high-speed for that. It's definitely not the standard.
One thing I've noticed about the Marines in the past year of working along side them is that they don't learn from their mistakes. They don't adjust TTP's to meet their threats. They are also the least receptive to joint-service operations which are critical on today's battlefield. 
Semper Fi though, devil dog. You're obviously very proud of your branch.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Dude, how many times did you day dream about escaping? LOL!




During every phase, almost every night! Especially during fire watches, when everyone else was asleep! 

But luckily I was able to determine the action-consequence, whether immediate or delayed.


----------



## SFW (Jun 11, 2012)

army bct was gay. if a woman can pass bct, then anyone can do it. USMC was very tempting. but Fuck running 3-5 miles though. I was 187 lbs @ 19% bf when i enlisted and smoked a pack and a half ed. I couldnt handle it. But a 2 mile run was doable.


----------



## secdrl (Jun 11, 2012)

When I was in BCT, one of the recruits complained about his food being cold. The DI gave him 30 seconds to finish his whole plate only using his hands. He said if any of us laughed, "we're finished." There was food all over his face, it was everywhere. That was the only thing that was "funny" during BCT. The rest was just structure/discipline/PT.


----------



## secdrl (Jun 11, 2012)

IA, Remember this?  Your first 5 minutes at Marine Corps Recruit Depot - San Diego - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

lol. I went through Forward observers school at Ft Sill, OK in Jan with 3 feet of snow on the ground and being from Cali, that was the coldest I had ever been. 

Anyway, they used to make us run miles at 5 am. We'd be in T's and those red dolfin type shorts, if you were a Jarhead, you know what I mean. It was soo cold running in that weather. At 6 we'd still be running, and Ft Sill they have army basic, they'd barely be getting into formation and wearing beanies, gloves and sweats and shit... I remember thinking to myself, this shit ain't right!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> IA, Remember this?  Your first 5 minutes at Marine Corps Recruit Depot - San Diego - YouTube



All too well. Step on the yellow feet, you little bitches.


----------



## secdrl (Jun 11, 2012)

3:41-3:45 had me dyin'...


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> lol. I went through Forward observers school at Ft Sill, OK in Jan with 3 feet of snow on the ground and being from Cali, that was the coldest I had ever been.
> 
> Anyway, they used to make us run miles at 5 am. We'd be in T's and those red dolfin type shorts, if you were a Jarhead, you know what I mean. It was soo cold running in that weather. At 6 we'd still be running, and Ft Sill they have army basic, they'd barely be getting into formation and wearing beanies, gloves and sweats and shit... I remember thinking to myself, this shit ain't right!



Those shorts were sexy! Oh and when you had to hold the other guys feet down for sit ups and he`d rip ass on you. Gooooooood times! 

You ever go to 29 Palms?


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> All too well. Step on the yellow feet, you little bitches.



As soon as I got off the bus I thought "well I def fucked up. should have stayed in college"


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Seems to me like the Army DI's are more like football coaches, and the marines were like escaped mental patients. I was in the Air Force our DI's were more like mentors at summer camp, we hugged alot.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Whenever someone asks me if they should join the military I tell them NO! lol And then I say, "If you`re going to join, join the Air Force". They have the best life and the most focus on education.
> 
> My family told me to join anything BUT the Marines. I think you have to just know you want to be a Marine. No one can tell you.


I think when you are young you rarely take any advice from your parents. My dad, uncles and grandfathers all served in the Army Navy and Marines, they told me since I was a child to go Air Force, my Uncle who was in vietnam would always say " Air Force has cold beer"


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brings back Memories


----------



## secdrl (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, if you're looking for quality of life, Air Force is the way to go. Army is typically for punk kids who decided Army or Jail, Navy is for...well, we all know, and Marine Corps is for the prestige and title. And, because you want to fight.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Those shorts were sexy! Oh and when you had to hold the other guys feet down for sit ups and he`d rip ass on you. Gooooooood times!
> 
> You ever go to 29 Palms?



I guess that happend to everyone, huh?


Yeah, I was at the stumps. The jumping Jolla, if I remember correctly, you ever hit that club?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yeah, if you're looking for quality of life, Air Force is the way to go. Army is typically for punk kids who decided Army or Jail, Navy is for...well, we all know, and Marine Corps is for the prestige and title. And, because you want to fight.



Navy is for guys who want to travel the world and fuck foreign women in every port of call.  I got to see so many exotic places from Aus., Middle East, Thailand, Hong Kong, S. Korea, Guam and ended up living in Hawaii...


----------



## secdrl (Jun 11, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Navy is for guys who want to travel the world and fuck foreign women in every port of call.  I got to see so many exotic places from Aus., Middle East, Thailand, Hong Kong, S. Korea, Guam and ended up living in Hawaii...


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I got more back from the Air Force then I would have gotten elsewhere. They encourage education and will work out a schedule to fit your class schedule. I left with 8 years of experience 19course certs and a college degree. They also paid for my Airframe and powerplant liscense without that I wouldnt have a career. I have lots of respect for anyone how give their life to any military service, but I feel bad for grunts, being able to kill someone from 1000 yards with one shot doesnt really translate well on a resume, unless you are going into law enforcement.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I think I got more back from the Air Force then I would have gotten elsewhere. They encourage education and will work out a schedule to fit your class schedule. I left with 8 years of experience 19course certs and a college degree. They also paid for my Airframe and powerplant liscense without that I wouldnt have a career. I have lots of respect for anyone how give their life to any military service, but I feel bad for grunts, being able to kill someone from 1000 yards with one shot doesnt really translate well on a resume, unless you are going into law enforcement.



100% right. My time in the infantry set me up for nothing more than being a cop. I actually was a cunt hair away from being a state trooper until I truly realized how much I hated cops lol. 
I loved being a grunt but thank god they paid for me to finish college so I could make a living without a weapon at my side.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> I guess that happend to everyone, huh?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was at the stumps. The jumping Jolla, if I remember correctly, you ever hit that club?



Clubs?! I don't remember anything from the stumps besides the thought of "I should have put speed stick on my taint". I've never sweated so much in my life!


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 11, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Navy is for guys who want to travel the world and fuck foreign women in every port of call.  I got to see so many exotic places from Aus., Middle East, Thailand, Hong Kong, S. Korea, Guam and ended up living in Hawaii...


And that's why Marines love going on floats with you!


----------

